# KHARPS Waypoint soil test



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey everyone. I just received my soil test report from Waypoint Analytical, specifically the Iowa location. I live in IL and chose to send my sample to the Ia lab over the IL lab due to a significant difference in cost of the S3m test. I'll mirror others in saying how quick of a turnaround Waypoint provided. I dropped off my samples at the post office Monday afternoon, Waypoint received them Wednesday, and here we are Friday afternoon with the results. Also, once you set up an account with them you can download the app which is very easy to use and intuitive. So here are my results. I'd appreciate all help with the interpretation and any suggestions. I'm fresh off a fall reno of 100% kbg on 10,000 square feet of of sandy loam with some poor draining clay in part of the yard.



I should add that I haven't applied anything yet this year as the lawns in Chicagoland are just starting to perk up. I have some areas that I'll need to be reseeding due to poor root establishment and winter die-off of some kbg.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

pH is just shy above 7. Use Ammonium sulfate (AS 21-0-0) for nitrogen. Your reno Will like spoon feeding it.

For color, use FAS.

They are recommending P and K, but if you mulch mow, I don't think you will need to do these. Maybe a single application of K thru the year. Basically a maintenance plan. Chicago soils are typically very good.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks @g-man


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Is the "very high" magnesium anything I have to address?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You can. One of the possible effects of high Mg in clay soils is a reduction in water penetration. The addition of calcium via gypsum can slowly displace Mg (and other cations K and Na) from cation exchange sites without affecting pH. Suggested rates are up to 100#/M of gypsum annually, 25#/M every 90 days. Consider applying a fertilizer source for a small additional amount of K, In your case, an additional pound or two of K2O over the season.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

When soil types are distinctly different (e.g. high clay content soil and a sandy loam soil) it's recommended that they be tested separately as their BpH, nutrient profiles and content may be quite different.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks @Ridgerunner


----------

